# [SOLVED] Occasional freezing for a few seconds - Intel GMA

## the_low

I have a Thinkpad SL510 with the following hardware:

http://pastebin.com/YnhzKVmf

http://pastebin.com/RCG0F0Fc

The machine runs fine under Windows 7. When running a current Ubuntu 11.04 the machine freezes every few minutes for 10 to 15 seconds and continues after that.

Installing Gentoo with a current 2.6.39-r3 kernel and not much else (pretty much the stage3 system) it shows the same symptoms. Htop doesn't show any process that would use a lot of ressources, however right before the freezing, one of the CPU bars fills with red (which stands for I/O wait?).

How would I go about pinning down the problem? I'm slightly out of ideas right now...Last edited by the_low on Sat Sep 17, 2011 4:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

very strange... Just questions...

does it do it when you're doing something with the machine or doesn't matter how loaded the machine is?

does it do this only in the X11 or both X11 and text mode?

----------

## the_low

So far I have only experienced said behaviour during normal use, under X11 as well as in text mode (using the intel framebuffer driver). With the 3.0.4 kernel it doesn't freeze completely anymore but the mouse pointer becomes very sluggish and things take their time. The load profile looks like this:

http://i.imgur.com/0Vnjb.png

The first 860 seconds are normal "desktop" usage, browsing the web using firefox etc. As soon as the sys usage on both CPUs rises, the system feels very sluggish as described above. It recovers around 999 seconds. I'm currently logging system load on an idle text console to see whether this happens without using the machine and without X too. How can I find out which process uses cpu during those phases? htop doesn't show anything, but then again it is probably some thread of the kernel that goes haywire there?

----------

## the_low

I fixed it. Basically, it was this problem:

https://porteus.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=250

----------

